# Video processing Oppo BDP-83 vs Denon X4000



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I was curious about this and asked Oppo customer service if they figured I should set the Oppo to "Source Direct" and let the new Denon do the processing after all the Oppo is quite a few years old. Their Responce



> _The player will still be better as it was designed to explicitly decode and process DVD and Blu-ray media. So it will have a higher accuracy than using your display or receiver._


I was actually surprised.:blink:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

No comments or thoughts?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good answer to me. :huh: I'd let the Oppo do the processing as well.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

mechman said:


> Sounds like a good answer to me. :huh: I'd let the Oppo do the processing as well.


 ditto


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds good, I just thought that VP chips would have "evolved" in the past 8 years. Anyone use that Darbee thing? My ISF guy would probablay have a fit but the kids are looking for something for me for xmas.


----------



## tbaudoin (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, that is interesting, but you did call Oppo. Wonder what the response would be if you called Denon. lol. My guess is likely as not, it's correct as well. I guess it comes down to testing. If the OPPO already outputs (when correctly configured) an bit perfect output, then what is exactly better than that? 

As far as a Darbee thing. Remember, in attempting to add something, it might be removing/covering up detail you want to see. Not unlike overusing sharpness. If you like it, then enjoy it. Why rob your kids of trying to do something special for you? Or, you they could get you a new OPPO 103D and kill two birds so to speak...


----------

